
Amazon Shutting Down Storywriter and Storybuilder - asperous
https://studios.amazon.com/help/faq
======
asperous
Their FAQ is a little confusing because it implies the replacement is Amazon
Prime Video.. but it makes sense if you know that the history of these
products was a way to submit scripts to Amazon.

I tried both tools and the StoryBuilder seems like it could be done in Trello
(or springboard).

The script writer looked kinda cool also but I guess you could just use Google
Docs or Highland.

Overall doesn't seem to be a huge loss.

